# DP came back while exercising



## Montezuma2Tripoli (Jan 15, 2012)

I've been recovered from dp for a few weeks now, but I noticed that my dp always comes back temporarily when I'm exercising or playing sports. For example, today I was playing basketball with some friends at a park, and 2-3 games in I started to get back the feelings of dp again. I'm not sure if it had to do with me being completely exhausted because I hadn't exercised in weeks or what, but i'm just puzzled by this because shouldn't exercise help your dp? I'm fine now and not bothered by it anymore, but I'm just puzzled as to why it comes back during physical activity for me. Can anyone relate or does anyone have any thoughts on this?


----------



## SongBillong (Sep 20, 2011)

Yeah, I can completely relate to it. Like you said, a lot of people with DP/DR find that exercise makes it a bit better, but for me it's the complete opposite. I play football (soccer) and whether it's in training or in a proper match, I feel completely out of control of my body. Because of this, I've done some pretty strange stuff on the pitch and my coach and teammates often call me lazy and unfocused. It's unbelievably frustrating because I'm by far the most committed member of the entire squad and I work harder than anyone!

You said that it might be because you haven't played in a while and were exhausted, but I reckon it's more to do with the sudden burst of movement. I could be completely wrong but that's what it feels like for me. I don't know if you drive or not, but if you do, do you find it really bad for your DP? Some often say that staying still is sometimes better because there's less stuff going on to overwhelm yourself and therefore worsen your DP.


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

Montezuma2Tripoli said:


> I've been recovered from dp for a few weeks now, but I noticed that my dp always comes back temporarily when I'm exercising or playing sports. For example, today I was playing basketball with some friends at a park, and 2-3 games in I started to get back the feelings of dp again. I'm not sure if it had to do with me being completely exhausted because I hadn't exercised in weeks or what, but i'm just puzzled by this because shouldn't exercise help your dp? I'm fine now and not bothered by it anymore, but I'm just puzzled as to why it comes back during physical activity for me. Can anyone relate or does anyone have any thoughts on this?


Excercise puts a lot of demands on your body and mind. The body is certainly adaptive as anyone who excercises can attest. If the mind is similarly adaptive, then excercise and challenging your mind can only be a good thing.
If nothing else, it wouldn't hurt to have a healthy body. lol


----------



## Montezuma2Tripoli (Jan 15, 2012)

SongBillong said:


> Do you have the same problem when working out on an exercise bike? If not, then it's the rapid movements on the pitch.
> 
> Otherwise I sometimes have the feeling that the flow of blood in our brains is somehow restricted, which results in a lack of oxigene in the brain, which results in us not being fully awake and feeling worse during exercise (but not after). But that's just an impression I have...


As I mentioned in my response to SongBillong, I think this is the case for me as well, my brain receiving a lack of oxygen. When I was younger before chronic dp hit me, I remember every time I ran miles or did sprints during PE I never really felt like talking to people after and I just kept to myself because I felt disconnected from what was going on around me, which also leads me to believe i probably have a genetic predisposition to dp in the first place. Very interesting thing to think about if there's really a correlation between a lack of oxygen in the brain and dp. Or maybe it's because my mind can't keep up with its own expectations of how it should be functioning in its environment that sends it into dp, the lack of oxygen received by the brain being just one of the reasons as to how that happens. Hmmm....


----------



## Relaxation (Aug 23, 2010)

totally the same, but i think its because ur brains not used to the sudden activity!


----------



## Montezuma2Tripoli (Jan 15, 2012)

Hm alright, guess I should expect this to happen then until my mind's gets acclimated to these changes.... if it ever will haha.


----------

